

I bought fake job references on the Internet - and it worked - naren87
http://www.dailydot.com/business/career-excuse-fake-job-references/

======
EwanG
Of course the problem here is, how do we know they're not lying about the
number of clients they get, etc? How would anyone know if anyone is actually
ever hired as a result of using this type of service? For that matter, for
$150 you could get a one month subscription to Skype premium and some voice
changing software and do most of this yourself with a little money left
over...

